# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  My MLM thread reply disappeared

## rad

Hi Dave,
I spent about 2 hrs typing a reply to you re the reply sent to you by SRT. When I clicked 'submit' A box informed me that this could not be done because I was aready loged in. I was asked to go Back. This I did but the field ,like this one, came up blank. My 2hrs work had disapeared and no matter what I cant find it. I had taken the precaution of saving the reply to 'my documents', it is there but is also blank. 
Can you assist. What am I doing wrong? I would hate to send replies and posts if they just evaporate into cyber space.
HELP!!!
Ron

----------


## Dave A

> I would hate to send replies and posts if they just evaporate into cyber space.
> HELP!!!


 :Sorry:  That is really frustrating. I've had moments like that before, but not for quite a few years. In my experience it was connection problems, but this sounds a little different. 

The "you're already logged in" isn't an error message I've had (or heard) come up before.

If it comes up again, please take a sceenshot that also includes the URL bar so that I stand a chance of diagnosing the problem.

----------


## Dave A

:Hmmm:  I'm doing some research as to what may have gone wrong. The suspect at the moment is a possible security token issue.

Ron, what web browser are you using?

And for everyone else - has anyone else had this problem? If yes, how long did it take you to write the post and what web browser are you using?

----------


## AndyD

I've had a couple of occasions where if I take too long to complete a reply when I press the 'post reply' button the board tells me I'm no longer logged in. The only option from there is to use the browser back button but alas the reply text is not cached and the reply is lost. I'm fairly savvy when it comes to forum boards so I usually highlight the text and copy it before I hit the reply button to avoid it being completely lost. 

I've never seen a vBulletin (or invision for that matter) board error saying you're already logged in. It would more likely be an error saying you're not logged in because the board has booted you due to inactivity after the two hours reply time you mentioned. It might help if you tick the 'keep me logged in' on the login page.

Hope this helps.

----------

Dave A (07-Oct-10)

----------


## Dave A

Andy - your one should be a bit easier to solve. When you log in, you just need to tick the _remember me_ box and you shouldn't get any logged out errors.

I admit I use the copy trick you mention when I'm making a post that's taken some careful thought, just to play safe. Somehow a second attempt never comes out nearly as well.

----------

rad (14-Oct-10)

----------


## garthu

The only time i have had similar issues has been connection problems. Lost quite a few due to my wonderfull...awesomenus  3g conn...e..ction.. hence also do a copy on large posts!

----------

Dave A (08-Oct-10), rad (14-Oct-10)

----------


## rad

Hi Dave,
My computer has been down for a while. I could not receive or send emails  or view websites. I thought It was my new ISP but eventually it turned out to be 4 viruses.
These viruses where probably the cause of my email to you disapearing. Thanks to you and the others (SRT, Garthu) who gave assistance.
Regards,
Rad

----------


## Dave A

Thanks for the update, Rad.

Just remember, if it happens again, screenshots of the error message please  :Smile:

----------

